# Network Framework



## Maxwill (3. Jun 2014)

Hallo ,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Network Framework, bisher habe ich meine Projekt mit KryoNet verwirklicht.

Ich würde nun gerne ein neues Framework austesten mit welchem ich ganz Objekt verschicken kann.
Das Framework sollte für Realtime Spiele tauglich sein.


Vll habt ihr ja ein paar geheim Tipps für mich 


Gruß Maxwill


----------



## Zasch (15. Aug 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dich das nach über 2 Monaten noch interessiert, aber guck dir doch mal Apache Mina an (https://mina.apache.org/). Das haben wir damals für unsere Kommunikation Client/Server in der Uni benutzt.

Gruß
Zasch


----------



## MR_UNIX (19. Aug 2014)

Eines der bekanntesten Frameworks namens Netty (Netty: Home) sollte auch seinen Zweck tun. Ich habe es selber in 2 größeren Projekten mit 100+ parallelen Usern im Betrieb und wenn man es gut einsetzt, ist es sehr performant - besonders, da es NIO anstatt den alten Streams nutzt.


----------

